# Surf Angler's Final Chance



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

A second weekend has been added to the “Going the Distance” surf fishing and casting clinic. Three time world champion, Neil MacKellow has graciously agreed to conduct a second long distance fishing and casting clinic on August 16th and 17th. The location and free video offer for registration by July 26th remain the same. The door prizes are subject to change. If you missed the first clinic or had a scheduling conflict this is your absolute last chance to attend this event. Please complete the online registration form to reserve your space. All registration forms completed after July 5th are for the August 16th and 17th clinic dates. 


Registration Link


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

This is it...
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3945


----------

